# So many things wrong with this picture...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

1. It's February 12th and the Christmas tree is still up.
2. Oh wait, there are Valentine's hearts on the Christmas tree, does that make it okay?
3. There's a Baby Yoda on top of the tree.
4. There's a Peafowl hanging out on the half door to the living room.
--and those are just the things I've noticed.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I found this Svart Hona hen in the house too...Actually, she may be the most human friendly chicken I've ever had, very tame from day one.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I love your world. And congratulations on the Svart Hona being a little girl and that she likes you. 

How hard is going to be to convince this little Peafowl it's OK to live outdoors? It's getting even bigger than Baby One.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I love your world. And congratulations on the Svart Hona being a little girl and that she likes you.
> 
> How hard is going to be to convince this little Peafowl it's OK to live outdoors? It's getting even bigger than Baby One.


The hen is small like a Banty hen, I have concerns about her being bullied, so we will have to see this Spring. Baby 2 is still quite a bit smaller than Baby 1 but I have grave concerns because I am trying to integrate him and he always ends up on the back deck and back in the house. He is an India Blue. The weather is still cold, so he only spends an hour or so outside on warmer afternoons, 30 degrees and above.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Does she hang with Fuzzy Butt at all? You haven't mentioned him in a while. 

You know it had to happen. That there might finally be one that has an infinity for the house and not the coop. That could get really interesting.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

Love Christmas and Yoday!

Everybody needs a little Christmas in their home all year round!
And as far as Yoda! Heck Yeah! "Do or Do Not, there is No Try!" (Famous Yoda Quote)

But Valentines and Hens in my house? Knock yourself out, just not my thing!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know a Yoda quote?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Does she hang with Fuzzy Butt at all? You haven't mentioned him in a while.
> 
> You know it had to happen. That there might finally be one that has an infinity for the house and not the coop. That could get really interesting.


The Silkie Roo integrated well with the main flock.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At least Silkies are cold natured so he's probably doing quite well with the flock.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You know a Yoda quote?


Absolutely!

And it has served me well.

Think about it,when people are faced with difficult tasks, the easiest thing for them to say is..."I'll Try"

If they fail, no big deal.

If you listen to Yoda and YOU DO, then there is a good chance you will accomplish the task.

There is NO TRY. DO OR DO NOT...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Umm, but there is try. Example: The other day I thought with the ground so soft it would be easy to pull saplings. Problem was my tires couldn't get enough grip in the wet ground to pull it. But I did try.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Umm, but there is try. Example: The other day I thought with the ground so soft it would be easy to pull saplings. Problem was my tires couldn't get enough grip in the wet ground to pull it. But I did try.


Next time get something that will DO the job...like C4!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Next time get something that will DO the job...like C4!


Ha Ha! No wait. Robin with C4 is probably not that funny!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, maybe a D4. But that could be just as bad and do as much destruction as the C4.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Well, maybe a D4. But that could be just as bad and do as much destruction as the C4.


You could easily have bought an older fairly reliable crawler loader. You know I am farming with all antiques.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Too destructive for my land. And too large. Remember, I'm very heavily treed here and don't intend to take out anything that shouldn't be taken out.


----------

